# A must read, funniest book every



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

"inconceivable", writed by Ben Elton    
made into a film called "Maybe Baby"

My mum has been reading it, her way of understanding what we are going though i think. well she sent it to me on friday and i've been   out loud.

every thing in it is so spot on, even read out a few funny bits to dh and says its so true.
it's writen as if the couple are writing a daily diary to them selves, showing how men and women think totally different things.

I would highly recommend this book for a light hearted look at TTC

Fo x


----------

